# Has anyone ever dated anyone on here?



## ray927 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just curious to know..


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some people have. I'll let them decide if they want to share their experiences or not, but people have met their significant others on this site.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, a lot of people have.


----------



## ray927 (Aug 10, 2014)

Very cool, thanks guys.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup, and it was the worst relationship I've been in.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> Yup, and it was the worst relationship I've been in.


Never heard that before but I can see how that would happen.


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

Yep and it was absolutely wonderful for a while. Things got pretty rocky , but overall it was really nice having someone to be able to relate to so much.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I have not.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Puppet Master said:


> Never heard that before but I can see how that would happen.


It wasn't the SA.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A couple of times and both ended due to issues related to SA/Depression and the distance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> It wasn't the SA.


 I didn't think it was I'm guessing it was either some other mental illness or severe problem. SAD seems to exist with other issues a lot of the time.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

only in my imagination


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Not dated really, but crushed on really hard. She knows who she is :b She's my boo.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

SpiderInTheCorner said:


> only in my imagination


I'm new here, but I imagine this will be me in due time. :lol


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I have (well, am technically), but I'm kinda hesitant to talk about it, since almost every time I've mention it to another guy on chat, they take it as "That's a great idea, I'm gonna go message a bunch of girls on this site and try to make them my girlfriend". That's really not how it works, and I can't imagine it being a sustainable relationship even if you did find a girlfriend/boyfriend in that manner (at least not in long distance). The way it happened for me was very gradually developing feelings over time naturally and I had no intention to date her when we first started talking. If it happens, great, go for it, but if you ask me, you shouldn't go intentionally looking for someone to date on here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No. Now I'm wondering if anyone has had a (decent) relationship with anyone off this site though lol. I've only been on dates/had relationships with guys not on this website myself.


It seems like every one here has either never dated, dated/had relationships in the past (often pre-sas) but now long term single, had crappy date after crappy date with little to no result and maybe some casual sex here and there, or is dating someone from sas... Is there anyone who doesn't fall into one of those four categories?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How do people with next to no posts find a partner?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

komorikun said:


> How do people with next to no posts find a partner?


lmao :idea


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> How do people with next to no posts find a partner?


A lot stick to chat and don't post on here or meet through the skype/fb groups floating around.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Nope. I haven't. Then again, I don't really know anyone here.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Nope, I'm still new but there is one person I have a slight crush on.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes. We were married last year and now are expecting a baby.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

power2theweak said:


> Yes. We were married last year and now are expecting a baby.


Aww, congrats.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, a fair number of people have dated others from SAS.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

No, but if anyone here is looking for a socially awkward, 32 y/o, right-wing libertarian you know where I am. 

Form an orderly queue ladies.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> How do people with next to no posts find a partner?


wow, is this a common occurrence? they must have really good pics!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope. I have not.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> How do people with next to no posts find a partner?


Private Messages?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I met my girlfriend on here.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i tried to date a norwegian girl, she was tall , slow motion and kind but she rejected me


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yes, I met my girlfriend on here.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No. Now I'm wondering if anyone has had a (decent) relationship with anyone off this site though lol. I've only been on dates/had relationships with guys not on this website myself.
> 
> It seems like every one here has either never dated, dated/had relationships in the past (often pre-sas) but now long term single, had crappy date after crappy date with little to no result and maybe some casual sex here and there, or is dating someone from sas... Is there anyone who doesn't fall into one of those four categories?


I think there are a couple people who are married/engaged on here. I'm having trouble thinking of any other categories that even exist, my mind is fairly shot these days.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

I really dont understand how people manage to find someone on here unless they both are quite good at talking online just not in real life or have mild SA, all the people I have spoken to have real difficulty talking or difficulty doing so on a regular basis which is fine but how someone develops a relationship if you dont speak for days I can never figure out.

I mainly make friends with girls just because I find them easier to talk to which probably is the reason why I am single not manly enough perhaps, one or two of them I stay in touch with via text/skype that I have met on here unfortunately they are either too far away i.e Australia or we dont have a great deal in common so I wouldnt expect anything to happen and the others that are closer and we have something in common dont seem all that interested.

I just worry with threads like this that people will get false hopes we all know how most of us get really attached to anyone who pays us attention in a good way and people will hang around hoping for the day someone on SAS will want to go out with them when really they should focus on improving themselves and look elsewhere for relationships.

Dont get me wrong it can happen and it is very sweet to see but out of how many members over how many years has it happened.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

Wait people have found love on this site
That's pretty awesome


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

No, but I'd like to.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Not yet. 

Give me time. *insert maniacal laughter*


----------



## steviejb (Apr 5, 2013)

power2theweak said:


> Yes. We were married last year and now are expecting a baby.


Huge congratulations.  That's truly amazing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Take your shirt off in public and you'll have a girlfriend in 5 minutes.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

im new so no, but I've seen some profiles of people that i'd like to get to know better (as friends atm) but i'm too scared to leave a message or add them! *runs*


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Nope, 17 here. I have a current crush, but I've never attempted to ask anyone out.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

Just as an addition I am probably too old now I think most people arent interested that way unless you are under the 25yo mark then you automatically go from being assumed to be one of those tumblr pretty boys to the WoW guy from south park.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

4 ppl >.>


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I've had a few people who I PMed with a lot, but they live so far away, and neither of us has money to go visit one another. If things had been different we probably would have dated.

One of them I had huge crush on, we wrote these long detailed messages to each other about nearly every subject for months. She had never dated before. But some guy with cash flew in from other country, scooped her up, and now they're married. He wasn't even attractive. 

So the moral of the story is, on SA and elsewhere, if you want a relationship get lots of money. You just have way more options to make things happen and to be interesting.


----------

